# معلومات هامة عن الطرق



## هيثم الخطيب (13 يناير 2010)

مع تزايد أهمية شبكات الطرق وتكلفتها العالية استوجب تطوير عدة أساليب لتصميم رصفات الطرق آخذة بالاعتبار سلوك التربة ومواد الرصف تحت تأثير الأحمال الكبيرة والتأثيرات المناخية والبيئية المختلفة.
 أنواع الرصفات:
هناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية للرصفات:
أ‌- الإسفلتية أو المرنة ( Flexible Pavements ).
ب‌- الخرسانية أو الصلدة ( Rigid Pavements ).
ت‌- المركبة أو المختلطة ( Composite Pavements ).

أولاً : الرصفات الإسفلتية أو المرنة ( Flexible Pavements ).
يوجد ثلاثة أساليب لإنشاء هذا النوع من الرصفات:
i. الرصفات الإسفلتية التقليدية ( Conventional Flexible Pavement ).
ii. الرصفات الإسفلتية ( Full-Depth Asphalt Pavement ).
iii. الرصفات الإسفلتية الحاضنة ( Contained Rock Asphalt Mats-CRAM ).

i. الرصفات الإسفلتية التقليدية ( Conventional Flexible Pavement ).
 تتكون من ثلاث طبقات رئيسية الطبقة السطحية (Surface Course) تليها طبقة الأساس (Base Course) ثم طبقة ما تحت الأساس (Subbase Course ).
 الطبقة السطحية تكون من أفضل نوعية مواد من حيث القدرة على التحمل.
 ينتقل تأثير الحمولات المرورية من خلال هذه الطبقات إلى التربة الطبيعية التي يفترض أن تكون قدرتها على التحمل عالية نسبياً حيث يتم دمكها بشكل جيد (Compacted Subgrade) لتحسين مواصفاتها.

ii. الرصفات الإسفلتية ( Full-Depth Asphalt Pavement ).
 تتكون الرصفة من طبقة أو أكثر من الخلطات الإسفلتية الساخنة (Hot Mix Asphalt) ويتم إنشاؤها مباشرة فوق التربة الطبيعية أو المحسنة (Improved Subgrade).
 تعتبر من أفضل الرصفات قدرة على تحمل الشاحنات الثقيلة.
 لا يوجد فيها طبقات تحتجز المياه لمدة طويلة.
 المدة الزمنية اللازمة لإنشائها أقل من الرصفات المرنة التقليدية.
 لا تتأثر بالرطوبة أو الصقيع.
 هناك تجانس بين مختلف طبقات الرصف.
iii. الرصفات الإسفلتية الحاضنة ( Contained Rock Asphalt Mats-CRAM ).
 تتكون من أربع طبقات العليا والسفلى من الخلطات الإسفلتية الساخنة والثانية والثالثة من مواد حصوية.
 هذا الأسلوب الإنشائي ميزته أن الطبقة الإسفلتية السفلى تساهم بشكل ملحوظ في تقليل تأثير الإجهاد الرأسي على التربة والذي يسبب هبوط التربة.
 ومن مميزاتها ما يلي :
 التحكم بتصريف مياه الأمطار بوجود الطبقة الحصوية العالية النفاذية.
 منع تلوث الحصمة بالأتربة القادمة من طبقة التربة الطبيعية.
 تقليل حدوث تشققات الكلل أو التمساحية (Fatigue Cracking) التي تتكون في أسفل الطبقة الإسفلتية العليا باستخدام إسفلت قليل اللزوجة.

ثانياً : الرصفات الخرسانية ( Rigid Pavements ).
 يتكون هذا النوع من بلاطة خرسانية (Slab PCC) يتم إنشاؤها مباشرة على التربة الطبيعية أو يوضع تحتها طبقة أساس حصوية (Base Course).
 تعتبر صلابة البلاطة الخرسانية العامل الأهم في التصميم أما العامل الأهم في تصميم الرصفات المرنة هو قدرة تحمل التربة الطبيعية.
 ينتشر هذا النوع من الرصفات في المناطق الباردة (أوروبا وروسيا وأمريكا الشمالية) حيث تقاوم الفواصل الموجودة بين بلاطات الرصفة التغيرات الحرارية الكبيرة بين الصيف والشتاء أو بين الليل والنهار.
 قد تكون هذه الرصفات مسلحة أو غير مسلحة وذلك حسب الحجوم المرورية ونسبة الشاحنات الثقيلة.
 أهمية عمل طبقة الأساس:
 التحكم بتسرب المياه الجوفية والأتربة من خلال الفواصل الموجودة في البلاطة الخرسانية.
 التحكم بتأثير الصقيع في البلاد الباردة (Frost Action).
 تحسين تصريف مياه الأمطار.
 تقليل حدوث الانكماش (Shrinkage) والانتفاخ (Swell).
 تسريع عملية الإنشاء.
ثالثاً : الرصفات المركبة ( Composite Pavements ).
 يحتوي هذا النوع من الرصفات على طبقات إسفلتية وخرسانية وتكون الطبقة الإسفلتية فوق البلاطة الخرسانية كطبقة إكساء (Overlay) بغية إعادة تأهيل أو إصلاح الرصفة.
 تستخدم الرصفات المركبة عند إعادة الإنشاء لمقاومة الحمولات المرورية العالية في الطرق الاستراتيجية.
 عوامل التصميم (Design Factors):
أ‌- الحجوم والحمولات المرورية (Traffic and Loading).
ب‌- البيئة المحيطة (Environment).
ت‌- مواد الرصفة (Pavement Materials).

أ‌- الحجوم والحمولات المرورية (Traffic and Loading).
1) تقدير الحمولات المحورية يتم باستخدام الحمل المحوري القياسي المساوي وهذا يستلزم معرفة أنواع وعدد المركبات المتوقع مرورها على الطريق خلال العمر التصميمي (Design Period).
2) وعند تصميم رصفة الطريق يلزم معرفة مساحة منطقة التماس بين عجلات المركبة وسطح الرصفة (Contact Area).
3) يقل تأثير حمولة المركبات على رصفة الطريق بازدياد السرعة ولذلك تزيد سماكة الرصفة في مواقف الشاحنات والتقاطعات.
ب‌- البيئة المحيطة (Environment).
أهم العوامل البيئية التي تؤثر على تصميم الرصفات:
1) تغير درجات الحرارة الذي يسبب حصول التشققات.
2) وزيادة معدل هطول المطر وتراكم الثلوج ترفع نسبة الرطوبة في طبقات الرصفة السفلية وتعمل على ارتفاع مستوى المياه الجوفية التي يجب أن تبقى على عمق 90سم على الأقل من سطح الرصفة.
ت‌- مواد الرصفة (Pavement Materials).
يجب توفر الخصائص التالية في المواد المكونة لطبقات الرصفة المرنة:
1) يجب أن تتحمل الخلطات الإسفلتية التغير في درجات الحرارة.
2) تناسب مواد الرصفة مع متطلبات التصميم مثلاً تكون مقاومة للتشققات التمساحية أو تكون الطبقات السفلية للرصفة تقاوم التشوه الثابت (Permanent Deformation) الناتج عن زيادة الحمولات المحورية.
3) دراسة إمكانية تحسين خصائص التربة الطبيعية عن طريق معالجتها بالإسمنت أو الجير أو أية مثبتات أخرى (Chemical Stabilization).

 إنهيار الرصفات Failure Criteria.
 يوجد نوعين من الانهيار:
أ‌- الانهيار الإنشائي Structural Failure.
والذي قد يشمل جميع طبقات الرصفة أو جزءاً منها وعندها تصبح الرصفة غير قادرة على تحمل الحمولات التي تمر عليها.
ب‌- الانهيار الوظيفي Functional Failure.
الذي قد لا يصاحبه إنهيار إنشائي ويؤثر عادة على راحة مستخدمي الطريق وسلامة المرور.
 ظواهر الانهيار في أساليب التصميم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار ثلاثة أنواع من عيوب الرصفات وهي:
1) تشققات الكلل أو التمساحية (Fatigue Cracking) وتعتمد على إجهاد الشد الأفقي في أسفل طبقة الخلطة الإسفلتية الساخنة.
2) التخدد (Rutting) يعتمد على إجهاد الضغط الرأسي على سطح التربة (Subgrade).
3) التشققات الناتجة عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ويمكن حدوثها في المناطق المعتدلة عندما تزداد قساوة الإسفلت بازدياد عمر الطريق.


----------



## تامر. (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## bestmimo (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## zikooo (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## •¦[ الطوفان ]¦• (16 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمد الصبروط (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

*يعطيكم الف عافيه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## elkreem2 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adel104 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmadben (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*Méthode des éléments finis*

تحميل مباشر
http://www.argenco.u...nis_Partie1.pdf
http://www.argenco.u...nis_Partie2.pdf
http://www.argenco.ulg.ac.be
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1041 ... tml?rnd=74
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3551 ... tml?rnd=53


----------



## ahmadben (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*Méthode des éléments finis*

تحميل مباشر
http://www.argenco.u...nis_Partie1.pdf
http://www.argenco.u...nis_Partie2.pdf
http://www.argenco.ulg.ac.be
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1041 ... tml?rnd=74
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3551 ... tml?rnd=53
بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات مهمه جدا شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## رباب علي برعي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جهد مقدر باش مهندس بارك الله فىك انا عندى طلب اريد مواصفات الpiلطبقات الرصف المرن وحدود القبوت تها


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (11 يناير 2012)

lموضوع مهم اعاد بي الذاكره الى المرحله الرابعه في الكليه -شكرا لك


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي


----------

